# Snail in 5.5 gal?



## Sylerwin (Jun 10, 2013)

Considering getting a snail as a tankmate for my betta in a 5.5 gal. Wanted some ideas as to types of snails to be with a betta?


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I have a Nerite snail in my tank for all of my bettas. But I am thinking about adding another snail, a Mystery snail in my 5 gallon. =) 

I would say a Mystery snail for you. they are pretty cool to watch and have awesome colors.


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

Mystery snails are awesome! I love mine. However, some bettas can be nippy and I've been told Nerites are much better armored. Not as much of them sticks out of the shell for nippy bettas. If you do get a mystery snail, keep an eye on him and be prepared to remove him if betta gets nippy. And sometimes they do. brat children.


----------



## candacerose (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm think about adding a snail in with my baby betta female and she How she does in a 5 gallon tank... is there a limit for How many snails? And What about bottom feeders?


----------



## Clarinut (Dec 17, 2013)

You could try some red cherry shrimp! I had some with my female betta and they were so interesting to watch.


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

I have 2 female bettas and have both mystery and nerites in with both. ( I love snails!)

One is in a 5 gallon and the other is in a 6.6 gallon.

They are both fine with the mystery snails. One of them nipped at the snail a few times when first introduced, but once she saw he wasn't edible she just let him be. The nerites are so small that they (the fish) really don't even seem to notice them.

I'd go for adding one of each in a 5 gallon, but I'd wait to the add the nerite until the tank is older and has built up some algae slime and diatoms.

Have fun!


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

Don't forget about ramshorn snails! They're pretty cool too!


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

givemethatfish said:


> Don't forget about ramshorn snails! They're pretty cool too!


I would* love* to have a ramshorn snail, they ARE so pretty. But don't they reproduce wildly? Is it true that even if you just buy one for a tank, they can come impregnated and scatter eggs that are hard to remove (unlike mystery snail egg clutches?)

*** Sylerwin, sorry to hijack......


----------



## mobius981 (Apr 27, 2014)

I support the choice for nerite!! Very easy care and will help with algae and they come in so many different patterns! I had bad luck with a ramshorn...high maintenance (he was a BIG guy).


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Nerites are great, you could fit one or two in a 5 gal and it'd be just fine. Their eggs won't hatch in fresh water so you don't need to worry about ending up with more than you bargained for.


----------

